# VertIO support in GENERIC -STABLE/9 branch



## Remington (Apr 7, 2013)

I noticed this in GENERIC from the 9-STABLE branch.  Any idea what it is?


----------



## pkubaj (Apr 7, 2013)

https://wiki.freebsd.org/WhatsNew/F...ware_support_.26_other_low_level_improvements


----------

